# Darden - (Red Lobster, Longhorn, Olive Garden, Bahama Breeze etc.)



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 15, 2012)

On June 25, 2012, Darden, operators of the restaurants listed about as well as, The Capital Grille and others, sent the attached letter to the Gulf Management Council asking them to enact and maintain catch shares, not only for commercial, but for recreational fishermen as well.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 15, 2012)

They are now on my "DO Not Conduct Business With" list.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 15, 2012)

Only been to a Longhorns once in the last 10 years and have never been to any of the others...................think I will keep it that way.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Oct 15, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> They are now on my "DO Not Conduct Business With" list.



Yep I use to like Long Horn, Oh well plenty of other and better places to eat.  Thanks for the info now I can let everyone I know to do the same


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Oct 15, 2012)

Its funny to me that Darden imports a large portion of their seafood from offshore..or buys their seafood from processors that import the seafood for processing..and they are worried about sustainability in US waters and the impact recreational fishing has on the stock..just saying....if they are so worried about the US waters..maybe they should take a look at what the importing is doing to drive prices down for our commercial fishing industries and processors that use only domestic seafood.


----------



## telco guy (Oct 15, 2012)

It is my understanding that Dardin is a big supporter of Obama


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think so. The CEO was complaining recently about how Obamacare will impact their businesses. 

Sorry if I got off topic.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 16, 2012)

I just called Mr. Bing, the fellow that wrote this letter. He was not in, I did leave my number with his personal assistant, who promised Mr. Bing would call me back to discuss this. 

I would ask that any of you interested in voicing your displeasure please call Mr. Bing, and let him know you oppose his views, and you plan to show your displeasure by not doing business with any of their establishments in the future. His number is 407.245.4000


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 16, 2012)

Well you can guess where I won't be eating... 

NONE of those places.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 17, 2012)

I ate longhorn yesterday and will probably eat OG soon too. I honestly don't care what Mr. Bing or his company thinks as long as my food and service is decent. I'd imagine if I only gave business to companies that I saw eye to eye with I'd be very limited where I ate.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 17, 2012)

I will not buy Citgo (Communist Venezuelan) gas. I will not drink Starbuck's coffee. I do my best to determine who is profiting from my money and when possible I do not support people who aim to harm the things I care about.

Sometimes it is impossible. Other times it is easy. This one is a lay up. I catch and cook better, fresher fish using better recipes and my local butcher cuts better steaks which taste better hot off my grill.

I certainly care about fishing and there is no way that I am going to give profit to any company so dead set to damage our right to fish.


----------



## Surfmonster (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, all good places to eat. I will not sit my - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - in one of their chairs until they change their views. Believe me when I say that these people are a very powerful group. It will take a strong stance from all on these boards and across the U.S., please take a moment to share this on other boards and with friends you may know in other states, especially Gulf coast states. If we do not fight for our rights, they will win.


----------



## 2degrees (Oct 21, 2012)

If this is true it is very disturbing.  I would like to know how to authenticate that this was an official letter sent to some place and how it got on here.  I am no way defending the Darden co I just want to know the facts.  If this is true then we need to make an effort to post this on every social media site and every power pole we can!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.darden.com/sustainabilit...e=plate&section=seafood-stewardship#section-b


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 22, 2012)

2degrees said:


> If this is true it is very disturbing.  I would like to know how to authenticate that this was an official letter sent to some place and how it got on here.  I am no way defending the Darden co I just want to know the facts.  If this is true then we need to make an effort to post this on every social media site and every power pole we can!



You have phone numbers, e-mails addies, and names, call them.


----------



## fredw (Oct 22, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I just called Mr. Bing, the fellow that wrote this letter. He was not in, I did leave my number with his personal assistant, who promised Mr. Bing would call me back to discuss this.
> 
> I would ask that any of you interested in voicing your displeasure please call Mr. Bing, and let him know you oppose his views, and you plan to show your displeasure by not doing business with any of their establishments in the future. His number is 407.245.4000


Kudos to Parker Phoenix. 

Telling us that you aren't going to support them is interesting at best.  Telling them that you aren't going to support them may just result in something good.


----------



## creteus (Oct 22, 2012)

Its just a letter. Not much different than folks on here wanting the  DNR to change rules of keeping certain fish to suit their own beliefs. 
I like Long Horn and Red Lobster. Dont care what the corporate end does. Still a good steak.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 23, 2012)

creteus said:


> Its just a letter. Not much different than folks on here wanting the  DNR to change rules of keeping certain fish to suit their own beliefs.
> I like Long Horn and Red Lobster. Dont care what the corporate end does. Still a good steak.



Yeah it's just a letter, enjoy your steak, we will fight the battles for ya.....Some folks own guns and are not NRA members either...just sayin.....


----------



## 2degrees (Oct 23, 2012)

It is more than a letter.  It is your right to fish being takin from you so some one else can make more money.  Limits should be set to protect the fish not the industry.


----------



## creteus (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds to me like the letter was written in regards to protect the fish stock in our waterways so that the stock isnt over fished.  The writer expressed concern over the regulations and the potential for the recreation sector to easily pouch more than their limits due to the lack of inspections. But lets be serious, no regulations can be enforced of the private  sector, just for the fact that you can launch your boat, go fishing, bring in more than your limit, trailer the boat and head back to wherever you came from without anyone even knowing your boat was  in the water.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 26, 2012)

No the letter was written in an attempt to sway NOAA and the FMC's to allow the commercial sector to grab a larger share of the current allotments, which would insure Longhorns, Red Lobster, and the rest of the eateries this company owns to have an unending supply of fresh seafood. Regardless of the impact it has own the recreational fishery. 

Also, why is it the governments business to know if I have been on the water or not? If the average recreational guy were required to purchase all of the monitoring devises the commercials do, it would eliminate 95% of all recreational fishing. Which is exactly what these people want.

Looking back, it hasn't been the recreational sector that has wiped out species, it's been the commercial sector. The redfish would be a perfect example, and at this very moment "fishing traps" for black sea bass are being prepped for use in Gulf waters, there is also a movement, who also want to be able to net/trap spotted sea trout for commercial sales. Don't be fooled by these folks, the only reason they care anything at all about catch shares is that it's all about the money, not the love of fishing.

BTW, I am in the commercial building business, and I was just asked to bid on a Red Lobster, a Longhorns Steak House, and an Olive Garden, I refused.
.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 26, 2012)

Call me crazy but I fully see their side of it also. If that was my business I'd be writing the same letter and be proactive in trying to sway the allotments for the better of my business. They are trying to increase their allotment to protect their needed supply which in turn might lower their costs as a benefit. 

No way I'd refused a bid either Parker- business is business.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 26, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> Call me crazy .............



You're crazy!

As a consumer and former ardent customer, I seriously disagree with your assessment of Darden's actions.

While I do understand that their actions are aimed at bettering their position, that is obvious, they took that action in direct opposition to many of their customer's interests.

Of course, they may never know what they've done from reading some of the responses here. It certainly seems that many are OK with being screwed.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 26, 2012)

Get a load of this,heres a good place to leave some comments....

He says it himself in the vid...they want control of the industry, resource and governments globally.
You arent gonna find me eating at any of these establishments anymore either .

Olive Garden lost me couple years back when they decided to remove the U.S. Flag from their premises  and Red lobster is a sad excuse for seafood anyway.


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 26, 2012)

These businesses stimulate the economy every time we eat in their restaurants, But how much revenue do we generate every time we go fishing? I bet we help the economy much more than they do.


----------



## 2degrees (Oct 27, 2012)

If they realy thought the fish was endangered they would call for the entire fleet to stop fishing.  Instead they want only part of the fleet to stop fishing (the recreational guys).  I wish we could push what they said to the extream and see if they would back a total ban.  If what they say is true then the population sould come back evan faster then.  I bet they would - sheet- a brick and change their attitude then.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 28, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> These businesses stimulate the economy every time we eat in their restaurants, But how much revenue do we generate every time we go fishing? I bet we help the economy much more than they do.



Not even close.

*Recreational Fishing Facts
Participation
• An average of 3.2 million anglers fished in Gulf of Mexico
Region annually from 2000 to 2009.
• In 2009, coastal county residents made up 90% of total
anglers in this region. These anglers averaged 92% of
total anglers annually over the 10 year time period.
• The largest annual increase in the number of coastal
anglers during the 10 year time period occurred between
2002 and 2003, increasing 22%, from 2.5 million anglers
to 3 million anglers.
• The largest annual decrease during the same period
for coastal anglers occurred between 2001 and 2002,
decreasing 14%, from 2.9 million anglers to 2.5 million
anglers.
Fishing trips
• In the Gulf of Mexico Region, an average of 23 million
fishing trips were taken annually from 2000 to 2009.
• Private or rental boat and shore-based fishing trips
accounted for 13 million and 8.3 million fishing trips,
respectively, in 2009. Together these made up 96% of
the fishing trips taken in that year.
• The largest annual increase in the number of total trips
taken annually over the 10 year time period occurred
between 2002 and 2003, increasing 17%, from 20 million
trips to 23 million trips.
• The largest annual decrease during the same period
in total trips taken occurred between 2001 and 2002,
decreasing 14%, from 23 million trips to 20 million trips.
Harvest and release
• Spotted seatrout was the most commonly caught key
species or species group, averaging 29 million fish over
the 10 year time period. Of these, 61% were released
rather than harvested.
• Of the ten commonly caught key species or species
groups, five were released more often than harvested
over this time period. The species or species group that
was most commonly released was Atlantic croaker (70%
released).
• Striped mullet (82% harvested), followed by southern
flounder (77% harvested), and gulf and southern
kingfish (69% harvested) were key species or groups
that experienced the greatest proportion of harvests
rather than releases.
• The largest annual change in the number of fish released
was for releases of striped mullet, which increased 269%
between 2002 and 2003; the largest annual change in
number of fish harvested occurred in Atlantic croaker,
which increased 91% from 2005 to 2006.*

If you want to have an impact don't punish the cooks and waiters at Red Lobster, do what Parker Phoenix did and carry it further.  Contact your local politicians and the politicians of the region along with the bureaucrats.

Putting a few people out of work at Darden Resturants want help and will give little pause to those that control the situation. Afterall Mr. Bing did not write the letter to his employees or customers.


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a shame that Darden is not in touch with the consumers (recreational fisherman) that patronize their establishments. You would think, especially in coastal communities, the economic impact that "bad collection data" results in, would be realized. So many businesses are touched when "knee jerk" decisions are made that result in questionable closures. (Gas suppliers, hotels, restaurants, boat dealers, bait shops, fishing licenses, etc., etc., etc.) I think, like  some of the fishery commisions, a little more research into the subject would be prudent.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 28, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> I ate longhorn yesterday and will probably eat OG soon too. I honestly don't care what Mr. Bing or his company thinks as long as my food and service is decent. I'd imagine if I only gave business to companies that I saw eye to eye with I'd be very limited where I ate.



I am very limited. $$$ is how you show support. If I don't support it... I will not voluntarily give my money to them. 

You have to steal my money to support the NMFC and all those groups and the gov't. I'm not going to willingly hand it over to someone (whom like the person above says won't even fly our flag) for a half done sorry excuse for a dinner. 

I support people and businesses who support me and our country. Not these types.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 29, 2012)

When all of this came to a boil I asked our "fearless leader" the elected official who refuses to answer letters and or emails what he intended to about it.   Austin Scott, told me point blank, we will move to defund these agencies. What a crock, he isn't going to attempt to defund any of Obama's agencies, he won't even answer a letter.


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 29, 2012)

jimbo4116 said:


> Not even close.
> 
> *Recreational Fishing Facts
> Participation
> ...



I never said stop eating there. But I do spend a lot more when I go fishing than I do in their restaurants, not to mention what my boat cost and tackle. Just don't take away our fishing opportunities to line their pockets, but if not eating there will help to increase our quotas, Taco Bell here I come.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Oct 30, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> No the letter was written in an attempt to sway NOAA and the FMC's to allow the commercial sector to grab a larger share of the current allotments, which would insure Longhorns, Red Lobster, and the rest of the eateries this company owns to have an unending supply of fresh seafood. Regardless of the impact it has own the recreational fishery.
> 
> Also, why is it the governments business to know if I have been on the water or not? If the average recreational guy were required to purchase all of the monitoring devises the commercials do, it would eliminate 95% of all recreational fishing. Which is exactly what these people want.
> 
> ...



I agree with Parker. Folks wont like it when it really hits their way of life. Then its a problem harder to change. One of the primary reasons we deal with so many unfair and down right stupid regulations in the environment is because the very people it will negatively affect think it doesnt matter and/or will never actually happen. I deal with environmental regs on a very regular basis and although some basic regs are beneficial for the environment some simply cripple people or groups actually trying to do the right thing. Dig into what is really going on people.


----------



## 2degrees (Oct 30, 2012)

The next step is to get organized.  Bumper stickers and news show need this information.
This is the type of thing that needs to get in the public eye.  Not as a bunch of pouting fishermen who are upset about not getting to fish.  We need some one to write an article about how this is taxation with out representation,  it is about the working class boat makers and mechanics losing jobs because politicians are selling there vote.  We need to show what good sportsmen we are by pushing to outlaw EVERONE from keeping and "endangered" fish.  After all we do not allow KFC to harvest the Eagle.  Then I bet they would bend over backwards to show how healthy the population realy is.


----------



## 2degrees (Oct 30, 2012)

Does it bother you that your tax dollar is being spent to create an industry that excludes you.  What would they say if the WMA land only let tyson chicken harvest the wild turkey from the land.  Or if they passed a law giving walmart land to raise deer on and then outlawed deer hunting for us.  I know this sounds extreme but it is the same concept.  You are told that you can not feed your family red Snapper unless you buy it from Darden.  That is not right!


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 5, 2012)

Back in the news- different subject but loosely related. http://finance.yahoo.com/news/red-lobster-fears-diner-backlash-181605158.html


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 6, 2012)

Crazy as it seems, for a financially strained company, who is trying to skirt the Obama Care regulations, they are still investing monies in building new eateries and updating others. It is very obvious that they want their cake, and ours too.....

I still say give them the middle finger.


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 6, 2012)

I haven't eaten in a Darden restaraunt in years. Mainly because their food sucks. This just assures I won't ever go back. I do wish them well in getting around bammers ignorant health care though.


----------



## mlbowfin (Dec 10, 2012)

isn't the catch of the day usually tilapia?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 11, 2012)

Many times they serve, or at least claim to serve, snappers.


----------



## Bryannecker (Dec 18, 2012)

Local cafe's are much better and contribute to the local economy!
Any restaurant that serves Tolopia, which may well have raised in a 
Sewer, is not one that I care to frequent.  

Finally, anglers, since our government has sold us out the Chinese, what makes you think that they will hesitate to sell out to a restaurant chain as in the best interest of the recreational and commercial fishing industry.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 16, 2013)

Well this is an interesting read

http://www.seattleweekly.com/2013-01-09/news/sharecroppers-of-the-sea/


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting it is. A very grey area in which the government messed it up. No surprise there.


----------



## seriadlata (Feb 4, 2013)

Seems to me, the best way for anyone to get what they want is to divide their enemies and let them fight among themselves. Why is this a Commercial vs rec argument? If I had my way, we would have one set of rules for access to our shared resource. If I have to use rod and reel and keep 1 RS per trip, why shouldn’t they? Why should someone get to make a living exploiting a resource? Let’s have one limit and one set of rules.


----------



## 2degrees (Feb 4, 2013)

seriadlata said:


> Seems to me, the best way for anyone to get what they want is to divide their enemies and let them fight among themselves. Why is this a Commercial vs rec argument? If I had my way, we would have one set of rules for access to our shared resource. If I have to use rod and reel and keep 1 RS per trip, why shouldn’t they? Why should someone get to make a living exploiting a resource? Let’s have one limit and one set of rules.



Well said!!!! I agree 100%!


----------

